# MTB backpacks meant to be so tiny? I'm a big guy



## Sean1337 (May 17, 2012)

Trying to decide on a backpack to buy and I can't seem to wrap my mind around how small the bags are. I guess that's cause I'm used to wearing bigger bags.

I'm 6'5 and 205 lbs and pretty much every bag I've seen and tried on have waist straps that go around my chest (is that normal ???).

Any big guys out there that have any good bags they can recommend me to look for?

Looking for a hydration pack.

Thanks.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 6, 2010)

Sean1337 said:


> I'm 6'5 and 205 lbs and when pretty much every bag I've seen and tried on have waist straps that go around my chest (is that normal ???).
> 
> Thanks.


You know that the waist strap is supposed to go around the bellybutton (i.e. above the hips), and not on the hips, though, right?


----------



## nickgann (May 22, 2012)

I am 5'10 and 190 and the 2012 Fox Oasis is a great fit with plenty of room to spare. Might be something to atleast checkout reviews and pics of. A very nice day/light camping pack with hydration bladder.


----------



## Sean1337 (May 17, 2012)

stevehollx said:


> You know that the waist strap is supposed to go around the bellybutton (i.e. above the hips), and not on the hips, though, right?


Yea but the bags I've seen have a waist strap that is above that. It's not even close to my waist.


----------



## Sean1337 (May 17, 2012)

Ah. That makes more sense now. Thx.


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats not a waist strap, thats a chest strap. Most bags nowadays have a either just a thin chest strap or a thin chest strap and a waist strap. The chest strap is to keep your shoulder straps from going down your shoulders.
I'm 6'5" and 250 lbs myself. I just bought a normal size hydro pack from walmart. I tried on the small bags, didn't feel and look right. Cant afford a Camelback M.U.L.E. yet, no job.


----------



## JunkBoy (Jan 9, 2012)

+1 for the normal size hydro pack from Wal Mart (2L). I got mine for $35 bucks i think. 5'10, 225 and it fits me perfect. Adjustable chest strap so it won't be around your neck choking you and the lower strap fits comfortably around the waist. Wally world has 2 different sizes so be sure to look. Being a bigger rider I hate the small size hydration packs!


----------



## stymie (Sep 6, 2004)

You might consider looking at hydration pack offerings from Vaude. Some (perhaps all) of their bike packs feature their FLASH (Floating Length Adjustable Shoulder Harness) technology.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Deuter probably makes mountain-biking backpacks in more sizes than any other company. I have been using the same two for close to five years and they have been bulletproof. Their design allows air to flow between the wearer's back and the pack, making them very comfortable to wear in hot weather.

For long rides, especially in winter, I use a Deuter Race X Air II which is big enough to carry a lot of stuff including extra clothing. For short rides, epsecially during summer, I use their Hydrolyte 3.0 which is just large enough for a hydration bladder but does have an exterior zippered pocket large enough to carry a few items such as energy bars. Both came with 3-liter hydration bladders. I believe Deuter was first to offer a hydration bladder with an opening large enough to allow reaching inside for cleaning.

Here is a quick link to their web site.

DeuterOutdoor - Biking


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

The only packs I've seen that seem like they're actually long enough for tall people are the Ergon's.

Grams Light Bikes - Mountain Bike and Gear Reviews, and News: Ergon BX2 Review

Unfortunately I've never seen one in person. I may just take a chance and order one if my current Bak ever blows out.


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

Osprey makes packs with 2 different back lengths.

I'm 6'9" and the Raptor 14 (long version) fits really good.

Osprey Raptor 14 Hydration Pack Review - BikeRadar


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

I'm 6'2" 250lbs (not fat lol) and the Osprey Raptor 18 fits awesome.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Go with a 18-20 liter pack. They're longer than a 10L and you'll be set for any day trip. Vaude is my Favorite but Deuter, Osprey and Gregory all are premium. Camelbak's technology won't prevent sweat quite as well but they are compartmentalized well, if you carry lots of stuff. I rarely fill my 14L pack, except some cold weather rides.


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, I'm hoping to win the Osprey raptor 10!! So, I got that going for me!


----------



## .bg. (Mar 28, 2012)

Check out the Oakley Mid Circuit and Full Circuit Day packs:
Oakley Mid Circuit Pack | Oakley Store
Oakley Full Circuit Day Pack | Oakley Store

I'm a big guy and they fit great with a bunch of room to spare. In fact, I'm much more impressed with the compartment / accessories design of these than I have been with my previous camelbaks. Even the hydro pack is easier to use and keep clean.

Highly recommended!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 6'4, 250 pounds. I like the Camelbak HAWG. Looks more "right" on me and holds a ton of stuff.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

scmclark said:


> Thats not a waist strap, thats a chest strap. Most bags nowadays have a either just a thin chest strap or a thin chest strap and a waist strap. The chest strap is to keep your shoulder straps from going down your shoulders.
> I'm 6'5" and 250 lbs myself. I just bought a normal size hydro pack from walmart. I tried on the small bags, didn't feel and look right. Cant afford a Camelback M.U.L.E. yet, no job.


Some Camelbaks are on sale for ~$40-50 right now, so limited budget should not be a factor.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I have an Evoc FR Trail 20L. The XL size is perfect for me, at 6'3" with a long torso. I bought it because I wanted a big bag for all-day expedition rides. I was surprised to find that it rides far more comfortably than my Dakine Drafter, even with a much larger load. The difference is the real waist belt removing the load from my shoulders. I really like this bag. There's a thread on it here.

It covers more of my back and it includes built-in back protection, so it's a little warmer than the Dakine, but even so I have found myself using it more around our home trails than I expected to.

[edit: the Evoc bag is hydration compatible- it includes a bladder sleeve, hose routing, etc. but you have to supply the bladder.]


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I use a Marmot Eiger pack. Bought it at Portland's REI in their old location up in Jansen Beach back in '04. Has worked great over the years, but now in the past few months the straps are loosening up by themselves.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

This thread really gave me a chuckle. I'm just picturing OP out at the traihead struggling with all his might to get the chest strap down around his waist....all the while letting out F bombs and cursing his stupid Camelbak. Sean, I pictured you as being 7' 6'' tall or something.


----------



## wlhighlight (Jul 27, 2011)

*ergon*

i'm 6' 2" and the adjustable ergon fits well...i use the L setting so the XL will probably work for you


----------

